# Vote which model next! :)



## toffigd (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1921&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=300

And I've got an idea Now you guys choose which model I should finish next. I'm waiting till tomorrow. 

1) Blackburn Skua 
2) Fairey Firefly 
3) Bf 109 E-1 
4) PZL P.50 Jastrząb 
5) F6F-5 Hellcat 
6) Blenheim Mk. I


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

firefly!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Hellcat!


----------



## toffigd (Oct 28, 2005)

Right now it looks like this:

1) Blackburn Skua - 1
2) Fairey Firefly - 1
3) Bf 109 E-1 - 0
4) PZL P.50 Jastrząb - 0
5) F6F-5 Hellcat - 3
6) Blenheim Mk. I - 1

I'm going for some ice-skating in the evening. When I'm back, I'll see if Hellcat still will be the leader


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

P.50


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Skua! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2005)

Hellcat


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2005)

Hellcat...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2005)

Bf-109E-1




...or Hellcat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

I have 9 of my family round for tea tonight, they all vote Skua...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2005)

PZL P.50 Jastrząb


----------



## toffigd (Oct 29, 2005)

No way CC, families can't vote  

...and the winner is... ...Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat!!!!!!!!! 

 

The rest got one vote each, only P.50 got two and F6F have won with 4 votes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

asked 6 of my friends yesterday they all said firefly!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

I asked everyone in my hall and the said Hellcat! (200+ People)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah! Hellcat! I am looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## toffigd (Oct 29, 2005)

Pics will be here but not earlier than on Tuesday when my digital cam comes back.

And Firefly Lanc... hmmmm... We shall see how many votes it'll get next time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

toffigd said:


> No way CC, families can't vote
> 
> ...and the winner is... ...Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Why not, what you trying to say about my family? 

I will win the next one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

not if all my contacts have anything to say about it........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Not if all my MSN, AIM and Yahoo contacts have anything to say about it...as well as my family, friends at school and the two horses that live in the field here.

Besides, it was my idea to introduce votes from a 3rd party so I get first refusal.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

well i'm sure i can find a way of persuading all the animals on our farm to vote firefly, and what if i get to the people at school first


----------

